# Exchange



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I wish to Exchange my unwanted silver screen for CASH  

Fits all Boxer cabs Fiat, Peugeot and Citroen 1994 to 2006

Drop Down Front and Fully Insulated all round, Great for Winter and Summer alike

Very Good Condition with storage bag cost £155 from Chelston Motorhomes open to offers around £75

PM for more details


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Bump


----------

